# Virginal bleeding - (URGENT - not in heat)



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

Hi Im not sure if this is the right place for this question,but im looking for a bit of advice,i have 2 Yorkshire terriers,1 dog and 1 bitch - Snoop and Missy - Missy's picture is my avatar.

Missy has become ill recently,she's off her food,panting,being sick and sleeping a lot?
This has been going on for the last few days and we have put it down to dog flu,its just one of those things.
But last night she started being sick and was very docile,hot and wobbly?
We gave her fresh water which she drank plenty of, but then 30 mins later she was throwing it up again? - this went on for most of the night?

Today was a bit different,she was very sleepy so spent the day on the couch,she was sick a few times but as usual it was just water,then out of no where we noticed a blood patch,about the size of an apple?, when we checked her back end it was clear that it was coming from her Virginal area,but shes not in season because Snoop isn't going mad as he usually does,so what can it be?, she pants a lot to,we took her to the vets today but this was before we noticed blood,we couldn't be seen anyway due to lack of money,so we are just trying to comfort her as much as possible and keep her cool as her temp in high,shes very hot.
Tomorrow we will take her to the PDSA, hopefully they can help her?

But in the meantime we are very worried that it might be something serious so would appreciate some advice from here so we can get a better idea of what to expect tonight and tomorrow and what the possible best course of action would be,meaning natural home treatment etc?

Ive tried looking for the symptoms online but im still not sure what could be causing it,her stomach is firm so maybe a twisted stomach or something?,but she is urinating normally as far as i can see,so maybe not, but im no expert so no idea really?

Does anyone know anything about this sort of thing please? 


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thank You


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

The PDSA run an out of hours emergency

I would ring them for advice.

You must be in receipt of recieving housing benefit or council tax benefit.
If not they will not see you.

If you are not in receipt of any of these, then call another vet, even if its just for advice, and if she needs to be seen most vets will be compassionate enough to set a plan up with you


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

also i notice you say something about a twisted stomach, if this is the case i wouldnt hang around until morning.

Please please call a vet now!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like Pyometra to me. I don't know much about it's treatment in dogs, but for rats they need high dose antibiotics to get the infection somewhat under control, and they need a spay as soon as possible.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pyometra maybe? http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/10850-pyometra-bitch.html

I don't have enough knowledge to help and actually it is not safe for any of us to suggest possible things it may be when she sounds as sick as she is. Is there a chance you can get the money for treatment from anywhere or agree some form of payment plan with a vet. Sounds as if she needs to be seen urgently, tonight, to me.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I will also ask a mod to move this to dog health to see if you get more replies.

please keep us updated x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well the first thing I can think of is Pyometra and that needs urgent vets treatment so if it was me I would get her to the vet tonight and worry about the money after as she could die. 

http://www.nutrecare.co.uk/Product-2317/Dog-Diseases/Pyometra-(Uterine-Infection)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

please get her to the vet ASAP it definately sounds like pyo and without emergency treatment she will die.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Sounds like Pyometra to me. I don't know much about it's treatment in dogs, but for rats they need high dose antibiotics to get the infection somewhat under control, and they need a spay as soon as possible.


Thats what I thought, I dont know much about dogs, but I do know about pyo, and it needs to be seen to ASAP!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Snoop&Missy said:


> Hi Im not sure if this is the right place for this question,but im looking for a bit of advice,i have 2 Yorkshire terriers,1 dog and 1 bitch - Snoop and Missy - Missy's picture is my avatar.
> 
> Missy has become ill recently,she's off her food,panting,being sick and sleeping a lot?
> This has been going on for the last few days and we have put it down to dog flu,its just one of those things.
> ...


Contact the vet straight away, it sonds like she has all the symptoms of a uterine infection and could be well on the way to pyometra which is very serious if left. If it is pyo she needs urgent treatment now.


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

I think it sounds like Pyometra too, in which case take her straight to the vet as she will probably need to have surgery to remove the infection and her uterus.
If your thinking of going to the PDSA they will have an out of hours emergency that will more than likely see you, explain to them the situation and they may still take her in and treat her as an emergency case and deal with the housing stamp and paperwork tomorrow.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

please get her seen right away tomorrow will probably be too late, beg,steal or borrow the money if you have to.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

crossing fingers that the silence from op means she is on the phone with the vets!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

When did she last have a season?

It could well be pyo and if it's being going on for a few days as you say, it is an emergency and needs to be seen now.


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

My bitch just had emergency surgery for pyo on Monday and she didn't sound half as poorly as yours does. Get her to a vet ASAP. don't leave her overnight please. Pyo can be really serious and dogs can go down hill very fast. 

My neighbours dog was in the vets for this not long ago. The vet rang her at tea time to say the dog had managed some thing to eat, she rang again at 10 pm and the dog had died. That's how fast it can take them. 

Good luck x


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Pyro is what springs to mind too#! call a vet 
It is an offence to allow an animal to suffer-and if that is the cause she will be!
If funds are a problem call the PDSA but get treatment NOW tomorrow she could be dead


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Get this dog to the vets now - please. Worry about the money later.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Vets ASAP

My girl had pyo after having her pups!when she had her First vet check after having the pups (less than 12hrs after) vets said she was healthy... 8 days later she was sick twice rushed her to the vets and was told she had pyo and needed emergency operation! Luckily we had the money for this because we had funs set aside for any emergency during her pregnancy.

People on here arnt trying to scare you they just want what's best for your girl.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree sounds like pyometra. My girl had this and needed emergency spay and was quite poorly for several weeks afterwards. I hope you can get her seen asap xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

completely agree with others, she needs the vet just one thing, you say your other dog isnt going mad like he usually does? so he is still intact and so is she???? so when was her last season, could she be pregnant??????? you say her stomach is hard?????? please go to the vet because either this is pyo or she is pregnant and something is seriously wrong for their to be blood present worry about the money after


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> completely agree with others, she needs the vet just one thing, you say your other dog isnt going mad like he usually does? so he is still intact and so is she???? so when was her last season, could she be pregnant??????? you say her stomach is hard?????? please go to the vet because either this is pyo or she is pregnant and something is seriously wrong for their to be blood present worry about the money after


I thought pregnant too but then thought the OP would have said if there was a chance??
If she is pregnant then there is something seriously wrong!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I thought pregnant too but then thought the OP would have said if there was a chance??
> If she is pregnant then there is something seriously wrong!


well, if she has two intact dogs there is a very good chance the little dog has been sick and sleeping a lot i know what my money would be on


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> well, if she has two intact dogs there is a very good chance the little dog has been sick and sleeping a lot i know what my money would be on


Just read the OPs post again and it looks like they think it could be aswell, why else would they mention about having a male and female?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my, I hope OP has taken to the vet...my first though was pyo too. Unreal that its been left so long she is obviously very poorly :frown2: hope she pulls through. x


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I see what you mean about possible pregnancy, but the high temperature probably means an infection. Maybe something has gone wrong and the pups have died inside her?! awful either way. OP if you check back, please please please just take her to the vet, can't stand the thought of her suffering like that and i dont know her!!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Snoop&Missy said:


> Hi Im not sure if this is the right place for this question,but im looking for a bit of advice,i have 2 Yorkshire terriers,1 dog and 1 bitch - Snoop and Missy - Missy's picture is my avatar.
> 
> Missy has become ill recently,she's off her food,panting,being sick and sleeping a lot?
> This has been going on for the last few days and we have put it down to dog flu,its just one of those things.
> ...


Just read your post again! and note the reference re twisted stomach - a twisted stomach to me is bloat -which I think you can write out -and besides it it were bloat the dog would be dead by morning! A painful death I add! Maybe you mean a twistedbowel - this also needsURGENT medical treatment as the bowels die when the blood supply is cut off also resulting inthe dogs death! EITHER of these two problems need urgent veternary treatment - to suspect that ones pet may have then and not toseek treatment is irresponsible and cruel!
PLEASE call your vet!
sincerely hoping your pet survives the night
DT


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Hoping and praying the reason for non-response is that she is being looked after by the best possible people..... please keep us updated (hugs) x


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Oh no  I hope she's okay xx


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Snoop&Missy said:


> Hi Im not sure if this is the right place for this question,but im looking for a bit of advice,i have 2 Yorkshire terriers,1 dog and 1 bitch - Snoop and Missy - Missy's picture is my avatar.
> 
> Missy has become ill recently,she's off her food,panting,being sick and sleeping a lot?
> This has been going on for the last few days and we have put it down to dog flu,its just one of those things.
> ...


I so hope your wee dog is ok,BUT if this was my dog i would not be asking on forums for possible "guess the problem"!

If my wee friend had a "limp,not eating,drinking,sore eye etc,i would be on that phone to the vet,i am a paranoid wreck,if think he is unwell!

The symptoms you describe sound serious,PHONE A VET,i so hope that you have!

Good luck!


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

OK, firstly please except my apologizes for not answering questions straight away,after reading the first few comments i had to act immediately and took her to my nearest PDSA emergency unit,the vet did some tests and the results were pyo,shes being prepped for surgery now after being on a fluid drip all last night to build her strength and hydrate her,i'll know how the surgery went at 1.45pm so i'll post an update shortly after or as soon as i have time,weather the news is good or bad?

Early this morning i received a call from the vet, she said an improvement had been seen over night, she said the blood test shows Missy was just over boarder line but still just within the safe operating condition,although they did find a heart murmur which doesn't help when trying to recover from anesthetic,but she's a strong Yorky so fingers crossed!

I wasn't expecting such lighting fast responses last night and i thank every single person who posted here,without your advice it may have been unintentionally missed,we are so grateful for the advice given - thank you!

I feel so guilty that i didn't recognize the signs,i never thought anything would ever happen to mine,as everyone does,but quite a naive way to think really isn't it,and i realize that now,so im now educating myself for potential future reference,so i can easily spot symptoms of illness in the future.

I really cant thank you all enough for the advice i just hope we caught it in time and she will be ok.

An update will follow shortly.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done you and glad to hear she is in the right place


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Snoop&Missy said:


> OK, firstly please except my apologizes for not answering questions straight away,after reading the first few comments i had to act immediately and took her to my nearest PDSA emergency unit,the vet did some tests and the results were pyo,shes being prepped for surgery now after being on a fluid drip all last night to build her strength and hydrate her,i'll know how the surgery went at 1.45pm so i'll post an update shortly after or as soon as i have time,weather the news is good or bad?
> 
> Early this morning i received a call from the vet, she said an improvement had been seen over night, she said the blood test shows Missy was just over boarder line but still just within the safe operating condition,although they did find a heart murmur which doesn't help when trying to recover from anesthetic,but she's a strong Yorky so fingers crossed!
> 
> ...


She is in the right place now well done for acting on the advice given. I really hope she gets through the op without any problems and get well soon lil girl


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Glad she is at the vets now 

I have everything crossed for your girl.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope she pulls through ok! Glad you did the right thing xx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Was reading this last night and just came back to check. So glad you got her to the vet and fingers crossed that everything will be alright.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Snoop&Missy said:


> OK, firstly please except my apologizes for not answering questions straight away,after reading the first few comments i had to act immediately and took her to my nearest PDSA emergency unit,the vet did some tests and the results were pyo,shes being prepped for surgery now after being on a fluid drip all last night to build her strength and hydrate her,i'll know how the surgery went at 1.45pm so i'll post an update shortly after or as soon as i have time,weather the news is good or bad?
> 
> Early this morning i received a call from the vet, she said an improvement had been seen over night, she said the blood test shows Missy was just over boarder line but still just within the safe operating condition,although they did find a heart murmur which doesn't help when trying to recover from anesthetic,but she's a strong Yorky so fingers crossed!
> 
> ...


Well done for getting her there so fast and everything crossed here that she will be okay. My sisters Bichon x Yorkie has a bad heart and she was told by one vet that she could drop dead at any time  but the other week she had a problem with her eye and it turned out to be glaucoma and she had to have her eye removed or be put to sleep. She is 15 years old at the end of this month but my sister chose to give her a chance and it paid off. She came out of the anaestetic better than a lot of younger dogs the vet said and she is absolutely fine now.


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy (Aug 15, 2010)

Glad she is in the best place.

Just want to add that this reminds me just how amazing this forum is. This person came on here for advice and the replies made them go straight to the vets due to how serious the problem could be.

Everyone who replied should feel very proud, as have most likely saved the dogs life. I don't want to sound patronising but it has really amazed me.

Lots of great people on here and nice to be part of a helpful online community.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Snoop&Missy said:


> OK, firstly please except my apologizes for not answering questions straight away,after reading the first few comments i had to act immediately and took her to my nearest PDSA emergency unit,the vet did some tests and the results were pyo,shes being prepped for surgery now after being on a fluid drip all last night to build her strength and hydrate her,i'll know how the surgery went at 1.45pm so i'll post an update shortly after or as soon as i have time,weather the news is good or bad?
> 
> Early this morning i received a call from the vet, she said an improvement had been seen over night, she said the blood test shows Missy was just over boarder line but still just within the safe operating condition,although they did find a heart murmur which doesn't help when trying to recover from anesthetic,but she's a strong Yorky so fingers crossed!
> 
> ...


oh this post has made my day, im so happy you went with the advice you were given.....ive got everything crossed your little dog will be okay and be fighting fit again soon xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope Missy's surgery goes well xx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Well done for acting so fast and fingers crossed for a good outcome.
Don't beat yourself up over this, nobody can know everything. Just stay a member of the forum and if you have even the slightest doubt about anything in the future, we can either put your mind at rest or give you an indication of the seriousness of the condition 
Good luck


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

just read this thread. im pleased she is with the vet- best of whishes to you all, hope there is some good news later


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Everything crossed that she is OK and the surgery goes well.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

I was so glad to see you got her to the vets, everything crossed for her now xx


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

Ive just spoke to the PDSA - Missy made it through the op and is now in recovery, thank god and thank you all.

We are not allowed to see her until tomorrow at 10am though,but as long as she gets through tonight i think it will be looking great for her.

When i made the dreaded call i was expecting the worst to be honest but thankfully she has been granted a second chance at life and its all thanks to your quick advice and the PDSA staff.

I will defiantly be staying here at PF, and as soon as i can i will be donating to help with the server costs etc,if thats possible?,i haven't got much money these days but i will give what i can,i also left the PDSA my last £40.00 as a donation this morning,it wasn't nearly enough but its all i could do at the moment,but i am going to give them at least £5.00 a week from now on, to help with costs, They deserve so much more,they work what ever hours are required,regardless of there situation,they all work so hard to keep our animals healthy,i wish i could give more.

Any way i will keep you all updated as and when i hear any news and thank you again,i really can't say it enough.

I hope this isn't a bit premature or a jinx, but heres some pics i thought you all might want to see of a life you all helped to save......


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

And a few more.....

































Snoop and Missy or Noop and Mojo as we have come to call them,lol.....(brother and sister)


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so pleased you got her to the vets in time - we didn't mean to scare you last night, we were just all desperate for your girl to be ok. Well done for acting on the advice given - too many people don't until it is too late. 

I'm pleased to hear she has got through the op ok and I'll keep everything crossed for a smooth and speedy recovery. Keep us updated please - oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Well this is brilliant  We've all missed signs at times and you reacted so quickly so please don't be cross with yourself. I'm so glad she's feeling better, keep us all updated 

Em
xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww she is gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub: She reminds me of Katie my sisters Yorkie cross, she is the same colour almost. So glad she's doing okay. Bet you can't wait to have her home again.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Only just seen this thread, Am so glad you caught it in time and hoping Missy gets better soon  xx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Thats fab news  she is so pretty  hope she feels much better soon and well done you xx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

She looks a little character 
Hopefully we can have a few more pics of the recovering girl


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

she is a real beautie so pleased that she is doign okay. roll on 10 o'clock


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Phew - we can all breathe a sigh of relief now! Get well soon Missy.

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am so glad she made it through surgery. and fingers are crossed for a speedy recovery.
xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww bless her shes Adorable:001_wub: im just so glad shes made it through the op... heres praying she now goes from strength to strength xx

im also glad to hear youre sticking around


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

My rottie got this we dint no either anything about it before it happens she was 10,she had the op and make a grand recovery she lived another 2 year but we had to get her pts as she got a tumor.Poor girl i miss her lots she was called bess it was only last year she left us.I dont think there will be another dog like her for me she was the best.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm soo pleased reading this thread that she should be ok. 

OP i didn't know anything about Pyometra until i joined this fourum, so don't feel bad you missed it. I wish the vets would ask more of the right questions when you made the appointment, then maybe they could of picked up on it ! Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so, so pleased to hear a happy ending to this thread, wishing your girl a good recovery .x.


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope she has a good recovery, she's a gorgeous girly. The PDSA are brilliant, I volunteer in the kennels at the one near me once a week  if your short of money but would like to give more to them then it's always good to donate old blankets etc and old towels or if you can find any really cheap ones in a charity shop etc also newspaper they are always appreciate those things at the one I go to. May be worth just checking with them first tho. When you go to see Missy give her a gentle hug from me x


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Brilliant news! 

So pleased she's doing well. Wishing her a speedy recovery. 

Made my day that has xx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Pleased to learn that your little missy is onthe road to revovery.And well done you for getting her to the vets.

Welcome to the forum by the way, sure I am not alone when I say we look forward to hearing more from you and your two wee dogs. (lovelypictures by the way - a right sweetie)
All the very best
regards
DT


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Just read this thread, well done for acting so fast. Wishing Missy a speedy recovery. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

Ive just had an update for Missy,they said she made it through the night,but is still being sick and looking a bit under the weather?,they suspect diabetes because they could smell something in her vomit,the name escapes me now but the latest blood tests showed very high glucose levels, so there keeping her in again today and giving her meds to combat the high levels,they told me to ring for another update at 4.30pm today.

The vet asked me if i would be willing to give her injections twice a day for the rest of her life to keep the glucose levels at a normal level,obviously not a problem for me to do that but this new news has got me worried again,just when i thought things were going well.

The vet said usually diabetic dogs receiving treatment live for a few years and have a decent quality of life?

I'll hopefully post some better news later,fingers crossed and prays continue.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

oh no its one thing after another  x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

:w00t: Yey! I love a happy ending  I'm so pleased for you all 

Em
xx


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh bless her. If it's not one thing it's another! Xx


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

At least you have some good news .

I don't really know anything about dog diabetes but it sounds as though the vet is very positive that with treatment she will do well so I would trust him on that. Also ask him about whether there are certain foods she should or should not be having if it is diabetes or if there is a special diet - just comparing with human diabetes here.

Looking forward to the next update and hope there is further improvement.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so relieved that Missy got through the op and is well on the way to recovering. She is a really sweet girl. I am also glad that you found out about the Diabetes. It is managable, as I know people who inject their dogs, so I hope all goes well for you both. Please continue to let us know how she is. 

You should be proud of yourself for acting so promptly. Well done. x


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I am so glad to hear she is ok. I only just found this thread and was obviously going with the others on the pyometra diagnosis and getting more and more frustrated till I reached the one where you said she was at the vets.

Just one point, did I gather that you took her to a vet initially and they refused to see her. Sorry but I think that is disgraceful and you should report the vet to their governing body. Pyometra is a life threatening condition and even if they had just diagnosed it and said that either you had to come up with the money or they would put her to sleep to stop her suffering any more they would have done their job but to ignore it is is going totally against veterinary ethics.

Another small point, dogs tend to be healthier that humans and dont get the constant bugs we do , so if your dog is not right it needs veterinary attention, not what we do with ourselves and go to bed and sleep it off :biggrin:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry to hear she could have diabetes ive known a couple of dogs with the condition and they did quite well once on medication.

ive still got everything crossed for the little sweetie


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad she is recovering, but sorry to hear about the possible diabetes, what bad luck .


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

OK, "Better news" - the vet just told me that she has perked up a little bit today and she's stopped being sick,her glucose levels are still high though, so shes staying in again tonight on a drip and for observation,they said the next stage is to get her to eat,so hopefully by tomorrow she will be well enough to want food and she can probably come home,if not then they will obviously keep her in until she's at a good state of health,which could be up to a few more days,but as long as shes ok,thats what's really important.

Ive got to ring in at 10.30am tomorrow for another update,so as usual i'll post another update then and hopefully some great news?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad to hear there is an improvement. Hopefully she will eat overnight - if not, would they let you go in and try to feed her? Alot of dogs won't eat in a strange place, especially when they're poorly, but you might be able to encourage her. Most vets will allow this 

Fingers still crossed she makes a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Glad to hear there is an improvement. Hopefully she will eat overnight - if not, would they let you go in and try to feed her? Alot of dogs won't eat in a strange place, especially when they're poorly, but you might be able to encourage her. Most vets will allow this
> 
> Fingers still crossed she makes a speedy and full recovery.


Thanks sixstar, yeah hopefully she will eat tonight.
Your right about visiting to, you would think they would allow us to visit and help but apparently they have strict rules that stop owners from visiting there pets whilst there under the care of the PDSA,i don't know why?, but the vet did say they do make exceptions sometimes but that depends on how long you've been with them and how well they know you,IMO...that rule sucks,but i suppose there very busy people and cant make time for everyone.

Just cant wait to see her again,i hope we can bring her home tomorrow.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

That seems a little strange if you ask me! Many times over my dog owning life I've been sat in the cages with them at the vets when they've been poorly and had to stay in more than a couple of days - I suppose all vets are different though, and I've never used the PDSA.

She's in the best place though, that's the main thing, and I'm sure they will be taking excellent care of her. If she has to stay in any longer then prehaps you could drop some food down that she generally can't refuse - tins of tuna, packet of cooked chicken etc  Might tickle her fancy.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad there has been an improvement. It is so hard not being able to see them,
but it sounds like they are pulling out all the stops to get her well so it does sound like she is in very good hands. The rule might be because seeing the owners could mean the dog gets exciteable and/or stressed so may be thats the reason. if we are upset they do pick up on our feelings and anxiety so maybe that is the reason. perhaps getting excited or stressed could put her back health wise at the moment.


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

SixStar said:


> That seems a little strange if you ask me! Many times over my dog owning life I've been sat in the cages with them at the vets when they've been poorly and had to stay in more than a couple of days - I suppose all vets are different though, and I've never used the PDSA.
> 
> She's in the best place though, that's the main thing, and I'm sure they will be taking excellent care of her. If she has to stay in any longer then prehaps you could drop some food down that she generally can't refuse - tins of tuna, packet of cooked chicken etc  Might tickle her fancy.


Ah that maybe because private vets may have more relaxed rules for paying customers,after all if your paying then they should at least let you see your pets.

But as far as taking some food in,thats exactly what im going to do tomorrow,plus today i found £4 in my car "God things are tight" so i went and bought four brand new fleece baby blankets with it,lol,i know its not much but at least its something for the other ill pets to lay on for a night or two,i'll be taking them with me tomorrow to donate them,along with some tasty treats for my girl,when im down there tomorrow i'll ask again about seeing her and maybe helping with feeding,fingers crossed.



Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad there has been an improvement. It is so hard not being able to see them,
> but it sounds like they are pulling out all the stops to get her well so it does sound like she is in very good hands. The rule might be because seeing the owners could mean the dog gets exciteable and/or stressed so may be thats the reason. if we are upset they do pick up on our feelings and anxiety so maybe that is the reason. perhaps getting excited or stressed could put her back health wise at the moment.


Thanks SD
I think you may be right about the rule,but i'll ask again anyway and hopefully if she says Missy's livened up and shes more aware?,then maybe the vet will allow us to see her, but if shes not and shes still quite poorly,then i understand that it wouldn't be a good idea for a visit,further stress would defiantly be a bad move wouldn't it, and i obviously just want whats best for her so she can make a speedy recovery and come home,even if that means i cant see her at the moment!,although im sure they would make an exception if there was ever bad news,i hope they would anyway?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Snoop&Missy said:


> Ah that maybe because private vets may have more relaxed rules for paying customers,after all if your paying then they should at least let you see your pets.
> 
> But as far as taking some food in,thats exactly what im going to do tomorrow,plus today i found £4 in my car "God things are tight" so i went and bought four brand new fleece baby blankets with it,lol,i know its not much but at least its something for the other ill pets to lay on for a night or two,i'll be taking them with me tomorrow to donate them,along with some tasty treats for my girl,when im down there tomorrow i'll ask again about seeing her and maybe helping with feeding,fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Im sure they would, Im not 100% sure but I have a feeling the stress can cause a rise in glucose and cortisol levels, so if they are trying to get her glucose levels down, I should think thats another reason they want to keep her as quiet and rested as much as possible at the moment too. You may find that she can only be feed certain things at the moment too, if they are trying to get/keep it down, so you may find she cant have treats yet.


----------



## billybarney (Nov 14, 2010)

I am so glad things are on the up for this little lady.Your posts have really pulled at my heart strings and the fact with your last £4.00 you bought blankets for other peoples sick dogs is just so amazing and such a selfless act i hope you wont be offended when i say i dont normally give money to strangers bit i would really like to be able to help you out and send you £20.
I dont have a great deal of spare cash but i think you need it more then me pm me your address please .Your a amazingly kind person


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

The rule of the no visiting at PDSA~ I have been told about this, its along the lines of...too many patients in (as its a donation service it is always full of patients) and too have everyone visiting would be too risky on spread of illness, disease, also a huge squish in the back rooms!

Better to just leave it to the vets and there assistants who are on a strict regime of cleaning etc not to pass on illness to others. 
You can sometimes visit them by appointment, and they also let you visit if they think the animal isnt going to pull through


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

billybarney said:


> I am so glad things are on the up for this little lady.Your posts have really pulled at my heart strings and the fact with your last £4.00 you bought blankets for other peoples sick dogs is just so amazing and such a selfless act i hope you wont be offended when i say i dont normally give money to strangers bit i would really like to be able to help you out and send you £20.
> I dont have a great deal of spare cash but i think you need it more then me pm me your address please .Your a amazingly kind person


PDSA - Home Page

why not give a donation to the charity itself?

I often try and help when I can and buy blankets, kitchen roll and chicken for them.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

oh, and I look forward to the half 10 up date, and fingers crossed for good news


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

billybarney said:


> I am so glad things are on the up for this little lady.Your posts have really pulled at my heart strings and the fact with your last £4.00 you bought blankets for other peoples sick dogs is just so amazing and such a selfless act i hope you wont be offended when i say i dont normally give money to strangers bit i would really like to be able to help you out and send you £20.
> I dont have a great deal of spare cash but i think you need it more then me pm me your address please .Your a amazingly kind person


Aw WOW, thats really thoughtful of you,thank you for being so kind,but i would actually prefer if you donated that money directly to the cardiff PDSA in Bute ST instead,thats where Missy is staying,the PDSA need it more than i do,please don't worry about me,i'll survive,we have people around us who love us and help out when we are in need.

I would just like to add that it takes a special kind of person to offer what you have,im really grateful to you, thank you for thinking of us.

Right a quick update.....

I phoned this morning at 10.30am and they told me that she has perked up a lot more since yesterday,shes still not eating though and her levels are still high,they then asked me if i could come down asap and try to feed her,i jumped on it straight away and made my way to her,when we got there i gave the blankets as a donation which they were very grateful for,we then saw our precious little girl for the first time since Wednesday night,she was sat in the corner of the recovery cage and seemed a little lost,that is until she saw us,she then turned around to face us and started to lick us,that alone has made my day,i gave her some ham which she ate straight away and some water to wash it down,i had other foods with me but she didn't seem interested so we stuck with the ham,and donated the rest,she didn't eat a lot but something is better than nothing and its a start,i told the vets that if they need us to feed her again then that wouldn't be a problem.

They are keeping her in again tonight but she was so perky that i think she will be released into our care tomorrow,she is on a drip of insulin to bring those levels down and she is still panting,they put a fan by the cage which blew on her and brought her temp down,it may well have been seeing us that upped her temp but i really do think she needed to see us so she knew we hadn't abandoned her.

I didn't make an arrangement to ring back,it totally slipped my mind after seeing her,but i'll ring in later today anyway to check on her.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad you managed to see her an managed to get her to eat a little. Some
dogs wont eat food from strangers or wont eat at first when kenneled. I should imagine once she is stabalised and they are happy, then they will send her home hopefully. Glad there continues to be some improvement. Must be so hard for you, i am always frantic when mine are in the vets. We always worry but Ive found with mine they always seem to cope much better than I anticipate.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

So glad you got to see her, (I'm filling up here :crying: ), and that she's taken some food. It must have been heart wrenching for you to see her looking so lost in her cage and she must have been so happy to see you. Fingers crossed that she continues to improve and that you can take her home tomorrow, I'm sure she will continue to improve once home, that's where they are best!

Hugs to you all.


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

so glad your little one is improving it must have been so hard seeing her so poorly. fingers and paws crossed she makes a speedy recovery and comes home soon - no doubt for lots of pampering and cuddles.


----------



## billybarney (Nov 14, 2010)

great news little lady is improving  if that is your wish i will donate £20 to the pdsa i just hate to see people struggle so much where their pet is involved. Hubby always says the dogs get treated better then he does :biggrin: well they dont give me a headache and make a mess and are not connected to the xbox . Looking forward to more updates from you take care xxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm so relieved that Missy is brighter and has actually eaten something. You must have been so pleased to see her and her to see you. 

That's the problem when they're sick, you can't tell them its all for their own good and it is so difficult to deal with being apart. 

Hoping you can bring her home soon. 
Hugs x


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

billybarney said:


> great news little lady is improving  if that is your wish i will donate £20 to the pdsa i just hate to see people struggle so much where their pet is involved. Hubby always says the dogs get treated better then he does :biggrin: well they dont give me a headache and make a mess and are not connected to the xbox . Looking forward to more updates from you take care xxxx


Thank you billybarney, a donation to the PDSA would be very kind of you, and £20.00 would actually cover the cost of 1 bottle of insulin for a diabetic dog, so thank you.

OK, heres that update i promised.....

Last night i rang the PDSA for an update and to ask that if Missy still hadn't eaten anything since she saw us in the morning then perhaps i could come down and feed her again?, but unfortunately they were under emergency hours so a visit was impossible, but they did tell me that since i left she hasn't eaten and has been very quiet and to her self, although this was probably a bit of depression from seeing us and then us leaving her again,the vet said she had urinated through the day so that was a good sign that things were looking up for her, so i told them i would ring back at 11.00am this morning.

So i rang this morning at 11.00am and the vet told me that last night she ate a meal and this morning she also ate a meal and looks much better and is very aware and perky, she then went on to tell me that her glucose levels had come down and so has her temp, she said, with this being the case i can't see why she can't go home today!

Great news, the vet did say we had to be put through a bit of training to be competent enough to administer her insulin twice a day though, not a problem at all i said and made my way to her.

When we got there we had to practice on an orange to make sure we could do it, and then we had to inject Missy with 3ml of just water to prove we could do it, this went well and she was released to us immediately, we have to give her an injection at 8pm and again at 8am tomorrow,then back to the PDSA for a check up on the glucose levels at 11am.

Shes home now and we are so happy as this could have gone down a very different path, shes free and clear of that horrible Pyometra forever, thank you so much for all your help/guidance and advice,to all who posted and gave advice when i really needed it, you are amazing people.

Its amazing how people come together in a crisis, even if that person is a complete stranger, we some how find it in our hearts to help those in need, this absolutely blows my mind.

I will add some more pics of Missy at home after being released from hospital later today......


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Brilliant news


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so glad that she is home and safe and back where she belongs.
Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Wonderful news, so glad that Missy is home again. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

So glad to hear she is home where she belongs.


----------



## IlovemyBichon (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad to hear Missy is home, looking forward to the photos. :thumbup1:


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

Just wanted to let you all know that Missy is doing good, i just gave her a jab of insulin and shes eaten all her food, shes now gone for a lay down in her bed, next feed will be at 8am along with another jab of insulin, this will go on for the rest of her life to control her diabetes but well worth it.

Pics are now in album, i just updated them, i'll take more and add them later.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

Welcome home, young lady - now don't go doing that again  You scared us all to death :lol: xxxxx


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

So good to hear she's home and that you're coping well with her treatment. The love and kindness of people on here never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I've been following this from the start, and very happy that my first post on this thread is to say: great news and so happy your girl is safe back home with you


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive just checked out your album...her scar is so neat! shes gorgeous:001_wub: .., im so pleased shes doing well xxx

(just to add be careful what you feed her as foods such as Bakers are very high in sugar)


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> ive just checked out your album...her scar is so neat! shes gorgeous:001_wub: .., im so pleased shes doing well xxx
> 
> (just to add be careful what you feed her as foods such as Bakers are very high in sugar)


Yeah those surgeons did a great job didn't they,
We're feeding her Ceaser at the moment and shes eating it, so at the moment we are happy that shes eating and with her overall progress, the vet said try to get her to eat anything for now,(within reason) but only twice a day, but when we go for the check up at 11.30am, the vet will probably put her on a special permanent diet, but if not then i will stay away from the high sugar dog foods, thanks for the advice, although if she ever becomes hypoglycaemic then it will be sugar that she will need, we were actually told to give her a mars bar or equivalent in that desperate situation?, that shocked me a bit, because as we all know, chocolate is apparently poisonous to dogs, but an alternative to chocolate to bring her levels back up in a hypoglycaemic situation, is a recommended tea spoon of sugar in some water and poor it in to there throat, if theres no change this must be repeated after 15 mins, although the right amount for the dogs weight must be correct, it sounds a bit cruel to me but in a low glucose level situation which could be fatal if left untreated, i suppose it maybe the best course of action to save there life.

Missy only ate 3/4 of her food this morning, so i reduced her 3ml of insulin to 2ml, hopefully thats ok, the guide the vet gave me did say to do this if all the food wasn't eaten, last nights 8pm insulin jab made Missy pant a bit about 4 hours after, so im not sure if the dose maybe to high, but trying to find the balance isn't going to be easy, as i noticed yesterday about 4 or 5 hours after i gave her the insulin jab, she was very tired, panting a bit and she had lost her energy, so we put a fan on her to cool her and gave her some water, this seemed to work and once her glucose levels had risen again she was perky again, an hour or so later she went to sleep.

This is going to take some getting use to, monitoring everything she eats and drinks, her urine and exercise, insulin dose, glucose levels, temp, stool, etc - all these things have to be monitored 24/7 for the rest of her life so we can balance out her insulin inline with her diet, but i'll get use to it, it will become normal routine eventually.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Snoop&Missy said:


> Yeah those surgeons did a great job didn't they,
> We're feeding her Ceaser at the moment and shes eating it, so at the moment we are happy that shes eating and with her overall progress, the vet said try to get her to eat anything for now,(within reason) but only twice a day, but when we go for the check up at 11.30am, the vet will probably put her on a special permanent diet, but if not then i will stay away from the high sugar dog foods, thanks for the advice, although if she ever becomes hypoglycaemic then it will be sugar that she will need, we were actually told to give her a mars bar or equivalent in that desperate situation?, that shocked me a bit, because as we all know, chocolate is apparently poisonous to dogs, but an alternative to chocolate to bring her levels back up in a hypoglycaemic situation, is a recommended tea spoon of sugar in some water and poor it in to there throat, if theres no change this must be repeated after 15 mins, although the right amount for the dogs weight must be correct, it sounds a bit cruel to me but in a low glucose level situation which could be fatal if left untreated, i suppose it maybe the best course of action to save there life.
> 
> Missy only ate 3/4 of her food this morning, so i reduced her 3ml of insulin to 2ml, hopefully thats ok, the guide the vet gave me did say to do this if all the food wasn't eaten, last nights 8pm insulin jab made Missy pant a bit about 4 hours after, so im not sure if the dose maybe to high, but trying to find the balance isn't going to be easy, as i noticed yesterday about 4 or 5 hours after i gave her the insulin jab, she was very tired, panting a bit and she had lost her energy, so we put a fan on her to cool her and gave her some water, this seemed to work and once her glucose levels had risen again she was perky again, an hour or so later she went to sleep.
> ...


So glad she's doing okay. One of my facebook friends in Texas had a diabetic dog for many years. She used to cook special things for him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad she is still doing really well, I suppose the checks and giving her the meds are very hard at the moment, because its all strange and new, given time though I would imagine it will become 2nd nature and be a lot easier eventually.


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

So glad she is making a good recovery, im sure she will come on leaps and bounds now she is back with you all.

Just looked at your album she looks so sweet in the picture laid on her back " look at my lovely neat scar mummy!!! " 

xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Snoop&Missy said:


> Yeah those surgeons did a great job didn't they,
> We're feeding her Ceaser at the moment and shes eating it, so at the moment we are happy that shes eating and with her overall progress, the vet said try to get her to eat anything for now,(within reason) but only twice a day, but when we go for the check up at 11.30am, the vet will probably put her on a special permanent diet, but if not then i will stay away from the high sugar dog foods, thanks for the advice, although if she ever becomes hypoglycaemic then it will be sugar that she will need, we were actually told to give her a mars bar or equivalent in that desperate situation?, that shocked me a bit, because as we all know, chocolate is apparently poisonous to dogs, but an alternative to chocolate to bring her levels back up in a hypoglycaemic situation, is a recommended tea spoon of sugar in some water and poor it in to there throat, if theres no change this must be repeated after 15 mins, although the right amount for the dogs weight must be correct, it sounds a bit cruel to me but in a low glucose level situation which could be fatal if left untreated, i suppose it maybe the best course of action to save there life.
> 
> Missy only ate 3/4 of her food this morning, so i reduced her 3ml of insulin to 2ml, hopefully thats ok, the guide the vet gave me did say to do this if all the food wasn't eaten, last nights 8pm insulin jab made Missy pant a bit about 4 hours after, so im not sure if the dose maybe to high, but trying to find the balance isn't going to be easy, as i noticed yesterday about 4 or 5 hours after i gave her the insulin jab, she was very tired, panting a bit and she had lost her energy, so we put a fan on her to cool her and gave her some water, this seemed to work and once her glucose levels had risen again she was perky again, an hour or so later she went to sleep.
> ...


the vet certainly sounds like he knows what hes talking about so dont worry, my Nan was diabetic and altho we were careful about her regular sugar intake when she did go hypoglycemic she had chocolate to boost her sugar levels...im sure you'll get use to all that goes with a diabetic dog...it sounds to me like youre doing a wonderful job taking care of the little sweetheart xxx


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

OK, yesterday evening i gave Missy her insulin jab, but i think it didn't work, because as i did it she pulled away and there was a small wet patch on her fur, so i decided rather than trying again and risking giving her to much i would wait until this morning, but Missy has had diarrhea yesterday and early hours of this morning, so she didn't eat much this morning, a really small amount, and she's also not drinking a lot either, so because she only ate a small amount of food this morning, i didn't give her the insulin, as the vet did say to do if she doesn't eat, she does seem a bit quiet,and she did throw up a small amount of bile earlier this morning, but then if someone visits or i mention walkie's, she's up and running to the door,barking, or if i go out the back she will follow within a minute or so, i also took her for a short walk earlier and she loved it, so she seems fine, but obviously her having diarrhea and throwing up a small amount of bile has got me concerned, could it be the food im giving her?, she used to have bakers hard food or butchers tin food, but because we had to try and coax her to eat anything because of the op, we tried her on ceasar instead, because the consistency it is a bit more watery than butchers and theres no sugars, we thought it would be easier for her to digest after such a major op, and with no sugars it would be great for her diabetes, she does seem to like eating ceasar so we stuck with it, but because of the diarrhea yesterday we swapped back to butchers,thinking it must be the food, but she didn't seem to interested and i had to finger feed her tiny amounts instead, same with the water.

I've been ringing the PDSA since 9am to get some advice, but the phone is constantly engaged, i tried her on a little food at 12pm, she didn't want it but she is perky at the moment, she went out the back for a no2 just now, and it was only a tiny amount, but it was thicker this time with only a little bit of diarrhea, so maybe it is the ceasar food causing it.

Shes just chilling out in her bed now, she is responsive to me if i call her, so im not to worried about her at the moment.

I think im going to just watch her today, and try to feed her butchers later at 8pm, her dinner will be put in front of her as normal and hopefully she will eat it, i can then give her some insulin.

In the meantime if theres any advice anyone can give me about stopping the diarrhea then it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks MS


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw sorry to hear shes a bit off it today

pro-kaolin is good for diahorrea and vets often give this, you could also try her with natural probiotic yoghurt, food wise you could give her scrambled egg i find this very binding when mine are ever loose, i would then try to get her on a decent quality food like maybe nature diet....i suspect bakers is what gave her diabetes in the 1st place i really think that food should be flippin banned...hope shes feeling better soon xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear she's a bit 'off' today; maybe it is just a teething problem with getting the diabetes under control; definitely best to ask the vet for advice though (when they are off the phone!). Hope her tum is settled soon.


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

I didn't realize bakers was so bad, is butchers the same then?, the nature diet sounds great but only comes in packs as far as i could see, do you know if they do singles, or testers?

Ive taken your advice and just given her 1 scrambled egg, and she lapped it up, but will it be ok to feed her the same at 8pm and then give her the insulin.

I've still got a few tins of ceasar left, should i stick with that to, or like me, do you think it may also be causing the diarrhea?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Snoop&Missy said:


> I didn't realize bakers was so bad, is butchers the same then?, the nature diet sounds great but only comes in packs as far as i could see, do you know if they do singles, or testers?
> 
> Ive taken your advice and just given her 1 scrambled egg, and she lapped it up, but will it be ok to feed her the same at 8pm and then give her the insulin.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you can get Nature Diet as singles maybe in Pets At Home? Only ever ordered mine in boxes of 18. If not, maybe contact the company and ask about a tester - they were very helpful to me when I had a blown pack.

Edited to add; check with the vet about giving insulin, I know that in humans any illness or infection or indeed stress can really mess up blood glucose levels, plus she is not eating properly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Usually a diet of chicken boiled or grilled no skin and rice, or fish and rice helps sort them out. I dont know however as rice is carbohydrate Im not sure if its OK with diabetes that you would have to check. As Nouska says Protexin Prokolin with the chicken/fish and rice usually sorts upset tums, but again the Protexin Prokolin has pectin and soya oil in it too so again its probably best to check before giving it. Dont know a lot about diabetes, but eating regular seems to play a part with some types, as regards regulating it.
I remember a guy I worked with who was his dads diabetic carer and he had to rush home often as his dad used to forget to eat regular and it played havoc with the diabetes.

Sorry cant be more help but I know there is more than one type of diabetes and dont know enough about it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Snoop&Missy said:


> I didn't realize bakers was so bad, is butchers the same then?, the nature diet sounds great but only comes in packs as far as i could see, do you know if they do singles, or testers?
> 
> Ive taken your advice and just given her 1 scrambled egg, and she lapped it up, but will it be ok to feed her the same at 8pm and then give her the insulin.
> 
> ...


youre not on your own its very well advertised and so its very popular but basically its full of additives with practically no meat content not sure about butchers tbh but hopefully someone will come along who will know, i know a lot find chappie good when their dogs have dodgy stomachs but long term i would look at a better quality brand if i were you....the ceasar could well be causing the diarrhrea and i would stick with the scrambled if i were you or as SDH says boiled chicken or fish ... i agree with Dogless it would be a good idea to just give the vet a ring with her being on insulin
[email protected] do nature diet as singles i believe

just to add ..great advice by SDH as ever ....sorry for the disjointed post im on the phone whilst im typing lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just checked Royal Canine do a Prescription diet for Diabetes Melitus (Dont know if thats the type she has you would have to check) thats for Diabetes Melitus large intestinal Diarrhoea and gastiric mobility disorders. The diet has to be initiated by a veterinary surgeon so you would have to check its suitable but you can get that from vetmedic, sold in 12x410g tins £20.32
so possibly cheaper than getting it via a vet. Dont know if thats something you can ask about and maybe get a tin from them to try first to see if she likes it, or failing that asking vet medic if they will do a trial tin www.vet-medic.com Order Line 0800 387348


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

We used Naturediet before going onto raw. They come in trays of 390g each. When Poppy was a pup we used to cut it up into six portions and use one for each meal, so 65g of ND plus some Burns Mini Bites. The rest was fine in the fridge for 3 days.

We always used to buy by the case online as it was cheaper but Pets at Home do sell the trays singly.


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, *Diabetes Melitus* is the type she has, i believe its *(type I)* i will consult the vet about the Naturediet and other foods when i see them for Missy's blood tests tomorrow, Ive been ringing the PDSA for most of the day for advice, but its always engaged?, im sure they must have a problem with the line or something.

I am so greatful that i found this site, thanks for all your continued help and guidance. 

I'll let you all know how she's getting on later. :biggrin:


----------



## Snoop&Missy (May 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
I went to the vets yesterday for Missy's check up and some blood tests, i had to leave her there all day, because they had to do tests every two hours, but when i picked her up at 7pm i was told that her glucose levels had returned to normal, the vet was quite shocked (in a good way) with how Missy took to the insulin so fast, the vet was very happy with her progress and booked another appointment for next Thursday.

I asked about the Nature-diet, and other foods but surprisingly i was recommended to Chappie, because apparently it has everything that is needed for Missy's new diet, yet it's a cheap food, she tried it last night, and gobbled it down, she only ate half again so i gave her 1 unit of insulin, the vet is very pleased with our progress to, and said because Missy is doing so well, we should keep the insulin amount to 1 unit rather than 2 which was previously recommended, so that was nice to hear, i think Missy is going to be fine now, her life style and diet has changed, but its for the best, she is almost back to normal now,well, it seems that way anyway, shes out the back as i type this now, barking at other dogs she can hear and running around like nothing has happened.

I'm so happy with the way things have gone during this difficult time, and im eternally grateful to you all, both my partner and i have now offered our time to the PDSA as volunteers and they have accepted, so we will be starting there on Monday.

This will probably be the last update i write in this thread because things are going so well, but thank you all again a million times over.

When or if i ever have some pet issues in the future, i'll be sure to post my questions here at pet forums, but in the meantime i'll still be popping back and forth to read up on some other things that are interesting me at the moment and if i have the knowledge to help someone else here,then i will if needed.

Thank You!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Great news, thanks for the update.

If Missy does well on Chappy then you might as well stick to it, especially as your vet recommended it.

I hope you stick around the forum and I wish Missy well. And well done on you and your OH volunteering at the PDSA.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Fantastic news, so Glad Missy is back to her old self and the Diabetes is under control. Great news too that the chappie will help and more importantly she likes it. Keep in touch.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so pleased everythings going well for Missy, its been such a worrying time for you what with one thing and another so heres hoping your worries are now over....she sounds like such a little fighter im sure shes going to be just fine....and i think its wonderful that you and your partner have offered to help out at the PDSA xx

thanks so much for updating us


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

What a lovely update!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

Glad to hear that she is back to normal.
I think Chappie will be in short supply soon as more and more people start using it 
It's an amazing food used for all sorts of issues, but no one seems to be able to explain why.


----------

